

Best HTPC motherboard? - miniitx
http://www.minimotherboard.com/article/asus-at3n7a-i-as-the-best-choice-for-your-full-hd-mini-htpc/

======
yardie
The best HTPC MB has a PCI slot so he can use a MPEG2 TV-capture card. I'd
still take the Zotac for the wifi. The wifi card is removable so I could
replace it with another miniPCIe device (Broadcom Crystal HD for example).

Also, stations are dropping/have dropped analog broadcast so an MPEG2 encoder
is completely irrelevant. You'd be better served with 2 USB tuners that are
the size of a stick of gum.

------
bajul
I think that any motherboard with NVIDIA ION chipset is good for building a
HTPC...

